# Quick questions about SRN and selling



## subasurf (22 July 2010)

Hi guys, opened up a new comsec account a few weeks ago and been purchasing some shares and thinking nothing of it. I do my company and market research well enough but I'm an absolute idiot when it comes to the buying and selling process. I guess I was naive in thinking it would be straight forward.

So when I buy shares in a company I get a SRN number for each company, correct?, assuming it's Issue Sponser. How do I get that number? Is it just in the mail with all the crap that the company sends me? I need that number to sell the shares right?

So what is the process if I buy some shares in the money and want to dump them later in the day? How do I get that number? I must surely be missing something VERY simple. It's been a MASSIVE week at work with server/network migrations so my brain is quite frazzled.

Any help would be great. Very sorry if this has already been covered.


----------



## boofhead (22 July 2010)

If you purchased through Commsec then Commsec will keep track of that normally for you. Often it is that crap they mail out. The share registries will have that number too although you often need that number to login to setup accounts. Log in to Commsec and check your portfolio. Most stuff will be setup with CHESS. Mine shows me a HIN although it doesn't show the letter that goes with the number sequence. The number sequence will be shown in the buy/sell contracts which are available through Commsec (if purchase through them) - check your confirmations. Not sure how to get hold of the letter part of it.

Generally you don't need that number to buy/sell through Commsec.


----------



## subasurf (22 July 2010)

Thanks for the reply mate. I did get a code with my confirmation emails, however it does not say it is a SRN code. 

I've got a contract note number and SIN/APN/SBN  HIN numbers.


----------



## tech/a (22 July 2010)

Numbers?
Who cares about numbers.
Hit buy for buy sell for sell.
It really is that simple.


----------



## subasurf (22 July 2010)

Well that's what I had assumed, but then went I went to sell it was asking for the numbers. I didn't want to go ahead and possibly **** things up without knowing what I was doing...


----------



## boofhead (23 July 2010)

Do they show up as CHESS Participant Sponsored Holdings in your Commsec portfolio?


----------



## subasurf (23 July 2010)

Not the particular ones I'm wanting to sell. Tried selling this morning, wont work without the SRN number


----------

